# Capt. Nathan's Jetty Fun; POC, TX. 10/27/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Good weather and great fishing at the big rocks today. 

I have Nov 12-16 open if anybody wants to try their hand at battling one of these big reds.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Good job Capt.


----------

